# stock forman rims on brute



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

does anyone know if stock honda forman rims will fit on and irs brute


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if they came off a Rincon yeah, all 4 IRS, if they came off anything else, You will need to make sure you got 4 of the same rims, either all front, or all rear (SRA) 

Otherwise, 2 of ur wheels are going to stick way out farther than the other 2.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea the back two will stick out, but the fronts should work


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i have access to some stock wheels of a forman, was thinkin of gettin them just for trail ridin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, they will mount up, but the rear ones are going to stick out farther than the front, if you put them on like that.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I have some 2 inch spacers that would kick the fronts out, and put them in line with the rears,if you can get over, or don't care how the deep dish in the rear and shallow dish in the front look. I ran like that for a while.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i'm not really worried about how it looks . i just want some stock tires to ride around the house so i dont tear everything up with the outlaws


----------

